#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  > Στεγάνωση: Υγρασία στην οικοδομή

## Balance

Στο πατρικό μου σπίτι στον τελευταίο όροφο παρουσιάζεται υγρασία στην τοιχοποιία ακριβώς κάτω από την δοκό καθώς και πάνω στο γωνιακό υποστύλωμα.Πάνω από την μόνωση στο δώμα έχουν τοποθετηθεί πλάκες με πλατύ αρμό.Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω από πού δημιουργείται αυτή η υγρασία.

----------


## sundance

Δες που είναι οι υποδοχές (σιφώνια) για την απορροή των ομβρίων και αν έχουν φράξει ελαφρώς.

Σε συνδυασμό με κάποια διαρροή, που προέρχεται από ζημιά του σωλήνα, γίνεται αυτό που περιγράφεις.

Πρόσεξε αν το πρόβλημα επιμένει μόνο τις βροχερές μέρες.

----------


## Xάρης

Μήπως δεν υπάρχει θερμομόνωση στα στοιχεία από σκυρόδεμα;
Μήπως η θερμομόνωση ήταν από διογκωμένη πολυστερίνη η οποία πήρε νερό και έχασε κάθε θερμομονωτική της ιδιότητα;
Υπενθυμίζω ότι το μπλε χρώμα δεν είναι αρκετό για να αποφανθούμε αν η πολυστερίνη είναι εξηλασμένη καθότι κυκλοφορεί και μπλε διοκγωμένη πολυστερίνη (φελιζόλ).

----------


## sundance

Σωστό και αυτό  το σενάριο μιας και σε αυτή την περίπτωση γίνεται υγροποίηση πάνω στο αμόνωτο στοιχείο (λόγω χαμηλής θερμοκρασίας που επικρατεί στην επιφάνειά του).

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Έλεγξε κ την περίπτωση της απουσίας *φράγματος υδρατμών*.Ο τελευταίος όροφος είναι αυτός που θα εμφανιστούν τα συμπτώματά του.............

Αν η υγρομόνωση του δώματος είναι οκ,τότε σίγουρα πάσχεις από έλλειψη φράγματος υδρατμών.

Συνέχεια σ' *ΑΥΤΟ* το θέμα.
Χάρης

----------


## Balance

@iovo: ίσως πρόκειται για κάτι πιο απλό.

Όπως σας είχα υποσχεθεί επανήλθα στο θέμα με φωτογραφίες. Η κατάσταση επιδεινώθηκε και στις μεγάλες βροχές παρατηρήθηκε νερό (μισό κουβά) περίπου στο υπερυψωμένο δάπεδο ντουλάπας που είναι  σε επαφή με την εν λόγω τοιχοποιία.

----------

